# Good News..



## motocross269 (Dec 6, 2014)

Looks like we may get some more riding access in the Lower Peninsula...Basically the same as the UP...Current laws were confusing and made no sense so this should help to clean some of that up...
http://www.michigan.gov/snyder/0,4668,7-277-57577_57657-394462--,00.html


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

About time they quit taking away access and start letting us use the land we pay for.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

SWEET!!! I'm surrounded by dozens and dozens forest roads that have been pointlessly off-limits! You have logging trucks going though them, gas well vehicles going through them, big equipment going through them, people in trucks and cars going through them, it's a no-brainer to let the least destructive ORV's go through there also.


----------



## motocross269 (Dec 6, 2014)

Downriver Tackle said:


> SWEET!!! I'm surrounded by dozens and dozens forest roads that have been pointlessly off-limits! You have logging trucks going though them, gas well vehicles going through them, big equipment going through them, people in trucks and cars going through them, it's a no-brainer to let the least destructive ORV's go through there also.


I never understood why I could drive my F250 truck on these roads but couldn't drive my quad. .Makes absolutely no sense .
Now we just have to keep the few bad apples that like to tear **** up and run uncapped exhaust from screwing it up for the rest of us....Respect the environment and respect other land users and all should be good..


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

motocross269 said:


> I never understood why I could drive my F250 truck on these roads but couldn't drive my quad. .Makes absolutely no sense .
> Now we just have to keep the few bad apples that like to tear **** up and run uncapped exhaust from screwing it up for the rest of us....Respect the environment and respect other land users and all should be good..


The neighbor kid just bought a brand new stock CR250R and that bike is extremely loud. I was surprised it didn't even come with a spark arrestor. He wants to come up riding with us, but I told him has to get the spark arrestor 1st.

Loud exhaust is one thing, but guys ripping up these forest roads are the ones that will get them closed again.

I wonder how the National Forest Service will handle the change. Will their roads be open also?


----------



## motocross269 (Dec 6, 2014)

O


MossyHorns said:


> The neighbor kid just bought a brand new stock CR250R and that bike is extremely loud. I was surprised it didn't even come with a spark arrestor. He wants to come up riding with us, but I told him has to get the spark arrestor 1st.
> 
> Loud exhaust is one thing, but guys ripping up these forest roads are the ones that will get them closed again.
> 
> I wonder how the National Forest Service will handle the change. Will their roads be open also?


It would probably take some action at the Federal level to change the National forest rules...They are pretty sringent..
Honda CR250S are built for racing...Kids going to have to get a spark arrestor if he wants to trail ride on public land....They have dropped it some but I think the sound limit on state land is 90 DB..


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

motocross269 said:


> O
> 
> It would probably take some action at the Federal level to change the National forest rules...They are pretty sringent..
> Honda CR250S are built for racing...Kids going to have to get a spark arrestor if he wants to trail ride on public land....They have dropped it some but I think the sound limit on state land is 90 DB..


The law is actually 94db. My stock quad is around 98db and that CRF250R is around 112db. My buddies have piped quads and I was surprised that they got into Silver Lake this year.


----------



## motocross269 (Dec 6, 2014)

MossyHorns said:


> The law is actually 94db. My stock quad is around 98db and that CRF250R is around 112db. My buddies have piped quads and I was surprised that they got into Silver Lake this year.


I know the DNR targeted snowmobiles this year with too loud Cans...I'm sure if things get out of hand they'll do the same with ORVs..The problem is the DNR can't be everywhere and most trails don't have an entrance point like Silver Lake...I guess the best way is through self policing and rider education...ATV riders share the woods with alot of other users...If too many people complain the DNR will react and that usually isn't in our favor..


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

motocross269 said:


> I know the DNR targeted snowmobiles this year with too loud Cans...I'm sure if things get out of hand they'll do the same with ORVs..The problem is the DNR can't be everywhere and most trails don't have an entrance point like Silver Lake...I guess the best way is through self policing and rider education...ATV riders share the woods with alot of other users...If too many people complain the DNR will react and that usually isn't in our favor..


I agree with the self policing. I had a guy pass me on his dirt bike and roost gravel all over my truck in July, because I was trying to get him to slow down and drive close to the 25 mph speed limit. This DB was riding down every county road riding as fast as he could after he passed me. The cops did not get there in time to catch him. I sure don't want to lose the privilege of riding on the county roads, because of some jack wagon.

I ride sleds and they are out enforcing that, but all that I ever see the DNR check for on an ORV is the spark arrestor. I heard that some guys with brand new sleds were failing the sound test with stock exhaust, but did not receive tickets.


----------



## jetwrench (Mar 5, 2002)

I hope I am reading this all wrong, but it look like the Governor signed a public act that applies only to STATE forest roads. I am deep in the national forest, and it looks like those roads are still off limits in the LP due to them being federal property. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## motocross269 (Dec 6, 2014)

jetwrench said:


> I hope I am reading this all wrong, but it look like the Governor signed a public act that applies only to STATE forest roads. I am deep in the national forest, and it looks like those roads are still off limits in the LP due to them being federal property. Correct me if I am wrong.


The National forests fall under federal control...I wouldn't think anything would change without the feds getting involved.....Might be something we might want to get together and lobby for...The squeeky wheel gets the oil..


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

No riding until the DNR maps the roads, UP will be done by the end of 2016, and the LP by the end of 2017. Maps will be published and available to the public. DNR must post road closed signs, otherwise it is legal to ride on them after the maps are completed........includes horses and other pack animals as well.

Steve


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It sat in a Sportsman's Coalition meeting at the USFS office in St.Ignase in the late spring. Destination ATV trails are coming to the EUP per the forest service presentation.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

That is good news!

Can't wait for it to come to fruition.


----------

